# you guys aren't goign to believe this... pls read



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=6987

to mods, please do not move.

check out the above link about the orignal post if you dont know what im talkin about

well guys you not goign to believ this. he was really sick, i could tell. i went to the fish store and talked to the guys there, they din't know what to do. stupid LFS. well i took it upon myself and isolated him, put him in EPSON salt for 15 min, twice. i din't notice an improvemnt. i watched him for about an hour. i lost hope.

well i walked away not even thinking was was goign to happen next. last i saw he was ok, the next i seen, he...was...









well i believe he blew up, his tail was perfectly fine and his headwas fine too. but his stomach where it was swelling was ripped open. guts were floating around and everything. it was sad. i know my piranhas didn't eat him because they are babies, thier mouth wont even fit around a pencil nevermind his 2" diameter stomach. plus they were full, plus there hasn't been a single problem between them, they all swam together. it was crazee, i yelled and screamed like a white family putting out a kitchen fire. family member came and all saw. it was crazee. i feel bad. i should have ended him quickly before when i could instead of saying " oh wait anohter day." times like this i feel awful i should have doen the right thing.

i flushed him down. thats all i could do.









this is the first time i lost a fish i cared about, im still new to the fish thing, about 6 months into it. this is terribly upsetting. i guess in a way its fine, because he would grow quickly and soon outgrow his tank. maybe next time when i grow up and become rich (yeah right) ill do the whole in ground pool thing with a glass wall in the basement of the house thing and have a huge 2000Gal tank or something with some crazy fish.

yeah. :sad:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

:sad:

well man all i can say is, hes in a better place now, Fish Heaven







, theres prolly lotsa little frogs, mice, and neons for him to gobble down in his new tank.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that. We all know how hard it is to lose a fish. There's always second guessing, at least for me when something happens.

The best you can do is just use this situation as a learning experience incase you come across a similar problem in the future.

You tried doing what was right. That's the main thing.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that really sucks man..sorry.

how in the world did it blow up and why? thats crazy as hell


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

JesseD said:


> that really sucks man..sorry.
> 
> how in the world did it blow up and why? thats crazy as hell


 I'm not exactly sure, maybe someone else can explain that is a little more knowledgable than I, but I'm thinking it could have been dropsy.

With dropsy, fish swell up and some even get popeye. The swelling is from the fish absorbing more water than it's eliminating. Internal bacteria causes this, and that was the road I was on yesterday in my replies. TB might be another cause, also. It can also be caused by an extended period of high nitrates. Sometimes I've seen it go away on it's own w/o any meds and I've seen other times where nothing helped.

For the hell of it, EMJAY. Can you do a check on nitrates in your tank?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sorry to hear about your fishie


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

poor little guy


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

did he actually explode ? or just kidna rip open ? If he exploded that would be cool to see. That bites ass that he died though. I hate flushing fish down the toilet.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds grim dude, I'm sorry.

I'm also quite tempted to move this topic to the desiese & paracites forum, but I won't.


----------

